# Raw - How much does it cost you?



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

As the title says, how much does it cost to feed your dogs raw? And, how does it cost you that? (more for people who spend very very little ). 

It costs me a lot less to feed my two raw, than it would on kibble, but I still like to shop around and see what I can get for less. 

What do you find the cheapest, and most expensive, things to buy?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

This months food bill has come to under £70. For two dogs, for two months or so. 

The most expensive things are chicken wings and chunks for me.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

for the packs of chicken tripe lamb ect that come in 400g pack i pay 50p lexi has two a day and chaos has 1 so for a week its about £10.50 then i go in asda or spar and but the chicken wings legs and fish that is on offer as nearly out of date (but can be frozen) for about £1 a pack which lasts about 2 weeks. 

so in total i prob pay around £40 amonth  but that is with added bones fish ect


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

About £40 a month for six dogs - three giant, two large and one small.

I've fed raw for forty years - using the same butchers and fishmongers for all that time, I give them a good trade buying all my own fish and meat from them, so in turn they help me out with the dogs food - I scratch their back, they scratch mine 

We get an awful lot of stuff free from the butchers - I don't pay for green tripe, most offal, chicken carcasses, wings and backs, sheep heads, pig tails/heads/ears/skin/trotters, seasonal game carcasses, pet mince, lamb bones, scraps and what I do buy from him, he gives me discounted. The dogs catch their own rabbits which make up a large part of their diet, and we get freebies/cheapies at the fishmongers too. Last few bits I get from the discount section at Sainsburys, and there are a few odd bits I get from the chinese supermarket for a matter of pennies. I spend about £20 a month of the meat products I cannot get for free.

Most expensive thing they get is venison, which they get once a month or so.

I feed BARF style, so do feed fruits and vegetables too, which cost an extra £10 or so a month. And their supplements - salmon oil, turmeric, apple cider vinegar, manuka honey (all brought in bulk), goats milk, probiotic yoghurt, eggs and rosemary - all total up to about £10 a month too.

So all in, six dogs on BARF - £40 a month - cheaper than the best quality kibble, which would only last a matter of days!! :thumbup:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I've found quite a few threads on this which might be of some use:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/211852-how-much-does-cost-you-feed-raw.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/240455-what-does-your-dogs-food-really-cost.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/240548-raw-food-cost.html


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

At the moment to costs me about 70p per day roughly for Poppy. She eats approx 700g - 800g per day. I buy minces at 55p for 454g from my local pet shop and chicken carcasses/wings for £2 per 7 kilos from my local butcher + liver and kidney from tesco normally, veg, fruit, turkey drummers, pork and lamb meat (reduced) from the supermarket, lamb bones - free, but no meat on them from a different butcher. I try to not pay any more than £1 per kilo for most meats, but occasional treats don't count!

ETA forgot about tinned pilchards and eggs!... still around 70 - 80p a day.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

It depends, if I order from Raw2go it would cost me about £22 for two months worth of food, half of that is delivery cost!
Sometimes I go on a bargain hunt in Morrisons and stock up on sprats, ribs, heart etc so about £10 worth of stuff would last a month or more.
Sandy is very cheap! I haven't had the guts to ask at a butchers yet but keep thinking that I should!
Before feeding raw Sandy went through a box of and half of Wainwrights wet and some kibble which cost £12-£14 a week!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Roughly £10 a month to feed the lumps, that's buying in bulk from DAF then adding bits from the butchers and Chinese supermarket


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Too much! It cost me about £40 for a months food for one whippet. A quarter of that is delivery charge. Desperately trying to find a helpful butcher. Unfortunately all the offals and odd cuts that should be cheap are sold as 'delicacies', so have a high price. Not giving up the search though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I worked this out the other day, its about 35p a day .


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

How do some people get it sooooo cheap??? 

I worked out that it costs £8 a week to feed my two... which is a lot less than kibble, but nowhere near £10 a month 

The most expensive thing for me, is heart and chicken. The cheapest is tripe and beef from the abattoir.


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

We have 2 dogs 26kg & 43kg. 
I was working it out the other day funnily enough.
We spend £45 p/ month.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

One 28kg dog approx £15 a month delivered


----------

